# Eeeek!!



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ewww! Gross. 
But we actually have one here in NY that...if you squish it a MILLION babies come out! Totally gross! Guess living on a lake is not all it is cracked up to be.......;-)


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

GAAAAAAAAAH i would have done the same i HATE BUGS >:OOO


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Ewww! Gross.
> But we actually have one here in NY that...if you squish it a MILLION babies come out! Totally gross! Guess living on a lake is not all it is cracked up to be.......;-)


I think it might be the same type. These spiders carry their babies on their back. I had a friend that stepped on one like the one below and nearly tore the side off a building trying to get away when all the little babies started crawling up his leg LOL.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

Sweet mother of abraham lincon what is that monster o_o thats not a spider no way o_o


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, totally nightmare worthy, huh?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

EWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Spiders are my downfall!! Found one in the shower the other day right after I had gotten undressed and was ready to step my foot into the tub. Saw it, started screaming, and ran half naked outside to grab my husband who was on his way down the driveway to come back and kill it. Seriously...I don't do spiders....EVER.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Ewww! Gross.
> But we actually have one here in NY that...if you squish it a MILLION babies come out! Totally gross! Guess living on a lake is not all it is cracked up to be.......;-)


those photos make me cringe!! i live on a lake and when we first moved here we had a slight infestation in our bedroom..i don't do spiders either- we slept on the couch for a while! lol..now it is clear, well at least from what it looks like :shock:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Eww. I used to live in a house with GIANT spiders. You could hear then moving they were so big and there faster than greesed lightning. Can you say creepy!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

oh man im glad those things arent where i live! i freak out when i see a daddy long leg id probably pee my pants if i saw that!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Regan-be careful-we have Brown recluse in Va-I think they are in Ga too, and they are NASTY! Like lose a limb if they bite you type stuff! Seriously. 
Hubby got bit by one last year-it was awful! Bite got the size of a grapefruit, and horrible........he was sick on and off for months.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG. I am totally proud of myself right now for even clicking on this page! Why must we have multiple pictures people?! smrobs was scary enough! I hate those ******s! 

We have wolf spiders here too and those lil ******s are HUGE. They are very agressive too. Had one jump off a wall and bite my boyfriend in the hand. I totally freaked out at that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the brown recluse are one of the most widespread poisonous spiders in this country and yep, they are downright dangerous. When I was working in the prison in Amarillo, we had an inmate that had a nest or something in his bunk. He ended up getting bit like 21 times. He spent several weeks at the hospital in ICU and when he came back, he had one bite that had eroded deeply into his back. There was a hole about as big around as a dime and it was about 3 inches deep (they stuck a cotton swab down it in front of me :?). It was awfully close to his spine.








Their venom is necrotic, which means it actually causes tissues to break down and rot :?


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I think the brown recluse are one of the most widespread poisonous spiders in this country and yep, they are downright dangerous. When I was working in the prison in Amarillo, we had an inmate that had a nest or something in his bunk. He ended up getting bit like 21 times. He spent several weeks at the hospital in ICU and when he came back, he had one bite that had eroded deeply into his back. There was a hole about as big around as a dime and it was about 3 inches deep (they stuck a cotton swab down it in front of me :?). It was awfully close to his spine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap!! :-|


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah. Gotta love finding one of those crawling across the floor in the living room. LOL.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Oh, yeah. Gotta love finding one of those crawling across the floor in the living room. LOL.


I gotta quit opening this thread. <shudders> It only gets worse and worse. :shock:


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> I gotta quit opening this thread. <shudders> It only gets worse and worse. :shock:


 i know what you mean, im gonna have nightmares!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nuh-uh. Because now when you go to bed you'll feel a tickle on your leg or back (or at least think you do) and have to jump out of bed, turn on the light, strip off the sheets, look under the bed, check your pillow, then go grab a can of Raid only to go back to bed and feel that tickle again. You won't get any sleep at all 

Mwa-ha-ha-ha:twisted::twisted:


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

oh your mean lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't help it. Sometimes the evil side of me takes over LOL.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I already have Arachnophobia (the movie) flash back of the girl in the shower after my ordeal. That's what I get for living in an old farmhouse.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Nuh-uh. Because now when you go to bed you'll feel a tickle on your leg or back (or at least think you do) and have to jump out of bed, turn on the light, strip off the sheets, look under the bed, check your pillow, then go grab a can of Raid only to go back to bed and feel that tickle again. You won't get any sleep at all
> 
> Mwa-ha-ha-ha:twisted::twisted:


hahaha i laughed so harrd at this just thinking how true it is xD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I have done that numerous times. The worst part is when you _do_ actually find one in the bed because then you don't want to get back in and if you can force yourself, you dang sure aren't gonna get any sleep because you can't quit thinking about it and remembering the crawly feeling LOL.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

haha i know right! i think the only thing i've found on my bed though was a tick x.x gross


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Disgusting! Luckily we don't have dangerous spiders here in Finland.



franknbeans said:


> Ewww! Gross.
> But we actually have one here in NY that...if you squish it a MILLION babies come out! Totally gross! Guess living on a lake is not all it is cracked up to be.......;-)


When I was a kid, I squished a spider once and caused that MILLION babies phenomenon... I quailed badly and have had hard times if I have to squish a spider since then. Luckily my friend taught a good technique not so long ago: if the spider is on a floor or other horizontal surface, just throw a heavy book on it. Then you've time to run out if there are unpleasant surprises like babies in it :wink:.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> Disgusting! Luckily we don't have dangerous spiders here in Finland.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I squished a spider once and caused that MILLION babies phenomenon... I quailed badly and have had hard times if I have to squish a spider since then. Luckily my friend taught a good technique not so long ago: if the spider is on a floor or other horizontal surface, just throw a heavy book on it. Then you've time to run out if there are unpleasant surprises like babies in it :wink:.


I've had that happen several times. I hace my own salution. VACUME! just suck em suckers up!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

:evil: Hate...hate this thread!! I blame Smrobs for all the events that happened last night.  In bed...still thinking of the spider thing, and sure enough something crawls over my wrist. I jump up freaking and trying to get it away from me and out of my bed. (could have been a fly...have no idea.) And then this morning...I go to the bathroom, brushing my hair, and there is one in the sink!!! Eeeek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Why, oh why, did I open this thread.

Goodbye shred of sanity, I hope you keep the spiders fat and happy.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> I've had that happen several times. I hace my own salution. VACUME! just suck em suckers up!


Aren't you afraid that those little devils crawl out of your vacuum cleaner?

I think we live in a spider area. Almost every summer you need to squish a bunch of spiders that have come inside.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Regan-be careful-we have Brown recluse in Va-I think they are in Ga too, and they are NASTY! Like lose a limb if they bite you type stuff! Seriously.
> Hubby got bit by one last year-it was awful! Bite got the size of a grapefruit, and horrible........he was sick on and off for months.


^^ew! thanks! i am pretty sure we have those here also now that you mention it...i wont be able to sleep tonight, haha, im going to go make my boyfriend spray the room!

and myhorsesonador, i would be freaking out if i could hear the spiders! omg..lol. are you sure it was spiders you could hear? :shock:

and i feel like something is crawling on me now! haha


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I live out in the country, and my house is Bug Central. :-x

Have lots of spiders, as well as house centipedes. House centipedes aren't venomous, but when they get HUGE they'll certainly give you a WTF?! moment. They have so many legs, they look hairy. Blech!

Here's a picture of the lovely (NOT) house centipede:










Wolf spiders don't scare me so much as startle me, especially the big ones. It's the black widows and brown recluses I'm careful around.

I think I'm personally keeping the bug spray industry in the black!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! you have got to be kidding me! that is horrible! I would have freaked out. Spiders are my very number one thing I absolutely hate. That is brutal!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, SR. That thing is like a spider that crawled through toxic waste and mutated. I don't often see Black Widows inside though we do get some outside that are monsters. I think the biggest one I ever saw had a butt just slightly smaller than a quarter :O.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah smrobs, those things are creepy as heck, especially the 3 inch long ones! Gah! :shock:

First time I saw one I almost had a stroke. They're not venomous, but they _will_ bite you if you try to pick them up. Thank heavens they'd rather run away than attack!

Apparently, they're _good_ bugs who eat the bad ones like spiders, roaches, bed bugs, etc. Still don't like 'em.

I don't normally get black widows in the house, but I have a storm cellar and they like to hang out there, as well as under the storm cellar doors and down the stairwell. {{{Shudder}}} :-o


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Am I the only one looking at the spiders and saying "Wow, that is BEAUTIFUL!!" 

Granted, this is the chick with sixteen pet spiders.... I love them. They are so fascinating and beautiful.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They are fascinating, I'll give you that. But they can just stay fascinating on my computer screen instead of crawling around my house.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

OHMYGODOHMYGOD. I literally could not even get past reading the first page. Spiders...omg. I was almost crying as I read the first few posts. Oh god I hate spiders so much.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_I wonder where Sypder is in all of this..._


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:shock: I hope that wasn't her that I pesticided to death. 

:lol:


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha. I actually have no problem with spiders, and I usually dont kill them unless they are large and creepy looking. Now bats...theyre another story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> Aren't you afraid that those little devils crawl out of your vacuum cleaner?
> 
> I think we live in a spider area. Almost every summer you need to squish a bunch of spiders that have come inside.


the pressure of the sucktion kills them.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

black widows that reminds me there is this ginat black widow living outside the dojo i go to >O< and the big bad tough person in the dojo had to turn the facet on (were the spider lives LOL) he ran away screaming like a little girl xD i luaghed so hard i still laugh to this day my mom had to turn it on xP everyone is to afriad to kill it o-e 

i also saw this giant black spider have no clue what it was it made a web on the mailbox for the 4-H obstacal corse *shudder* i have to pass that thank god my instructor took it down LOL


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I am never moving from my disgusting/huge/poisinous spider free country. We have so many around my house and they freak me out. But they're all thankfully much smaller than any on this thread (although they're huge to me).

But now winter's coming so they're all about to die!  That's the only good thing about winter!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Spiders are my greatest fear! I can hardly look at pictures! But my scariest spider experience was with the Kalahari Ferrari or Camel Spider. They were the most horrible thing I ever seen. They come out at night when they sense rain coming. But the worst thing about them is that they are attracted to movement, so when you scream and jump away... they come scuttling TOWARDS you! 

Just Google 'Camel Spider' (camel spider - Google Search)


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

O_O Their attracked to movment o-e o gawd i'd look behind me OMG RUN FASTER xD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What's worse? They're freaking HUGE.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

smrobs said:


> :shock: I hope that wasn't her that I pesticided to death.
> 
> :lol:


... I haven't seen her around much.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

jumper25 said:


> Spiders are my greatest fear! I can hardly look at pictures! But my scariest spider experience was with the Kalahari Ferrari or Camel Spider. They were the most horrible thing I ever seen. They come out at night when they sense rain coming. But the worst thing about them is that they are attracted to movement, so when you scream and jump away... they come scuttling TOWARDS you!
> 
> Just Google 'Camel Spider' (camel spider - Google Search)


 
:shock::shock:..thats horendous! i hate spiders...


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

im terrified thanks to this!!! lol i was reading a book and i thought i felt something on my shoulder i screamd and started smacking my shoulder turns out it was just my hair


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: That's too funny.

*now before you can back out of the thread....*

















































LOL:twisted:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I think the brown recluse are one of the most widespread poisonous spiders in this country and yep, they are downright dangerous. When I was working in the prison in Amarillo, we had an inmate that had a nest or something in his bunk. He ended up getting bit like 21 times. He spent several weeks at the hospital in ICU and when he came back, he had one bite that had eroded deeply into his back. There was a hole about as big around as a dime and it was about 3 inches deep (they stuck a cotton swab down it in front of me :?). It was awfully close to his spine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a pony at the barn I board at that got bit on the nose by one of these things.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

that... that... that man had a ...a ...a..a SYPDER ON HIS FACE


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> But now winter's coming so they're all about to die!


Haha :twisted: No spiders either here during wintertime.

Do all of them really die? Don't some of them hibernate? I don't really know :lol:.

Thank of goodness our most poisonous spider is Diving bell spider. Its bite correlates approximately with a sting of wasp.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I would of flipped the f out.. o my god. Im not a sissy girl, i like all bugs, snakes, lizards, but i am deathly afraid of spiders. Smrobs i would of probably found the biggest object in the house and i would of thrown it on to the spider lol, bug spray doesnt kill them quick enough. ahhh i feel all creepy crawly now.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks Smorbs i had to see those pics befor i went to bed!!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm SO afraid of spider I have a severe anxiety attack at the sight of one within 10 feet of me.

I get bit by them all the time in my sleep. Here in mass I think the only scary ones we have [those grey house ones are nasty and all but harmless.. bites itch a bit though.] are the brown recluse [been bitten by one] black widows, and wolf.

However, the other day my little brother called me into his room and pointed to the hole in the wall I was standing right next to you. Standing on the hole was the biggest spider I had EVER seen in real life, like, brown and thin but THE SIZE OF MY FIST!

I screamed so loud it scuttered back in the wall, my little brother claims to have shot it with a BB gun, yeah right, but he did plaster over the hole.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Equestrienne92 said:


> Haha. I actually have no problem with spiders, and I usually dont kill them unless they are large and creepy looking. Now bats...theyre another story.


I love bats. They're not only major bug terminators, but they're also fun to watch at twilight. I have tons of bats around my house and they really do take care of a lot of the flying bugs, especially the bell hornets, which give me the creepy crawlies.

Bell or European hornets are 2 to 3 inches long. They're actually related to wasps, not actual hornets. I don't care WHO they're related to; they give me the creeps!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

smrobs said:


> They are fascinating, I'll give you that. But they can just stay fascinating on my computer screen instead of crawling around my house.


agreed! 
We get our house sprayed inside and out for spiders and other creepies. Spiders are my number one autoscream mode/button and crainfly's are my second. They're attracted to my hair and my face and I HATE them. I know they can't hurt me and are completely unrelated to spiders but they LOOK like flying spiders to me and that's NOT OK in my eyes. 

The other night I ducked and squattled (squat/crawled) across my front porch and into the house to avoid a spider in the corner and a huge cranefly above the door. My boyfriend couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Smrobs!!!! what the hell!! I jumped, woke both the dogs up and smacked my head into Mr. boyfriend who WAS sound asleep....he called me a child! Mean post mean mean mean. haha (referring to lots of spidy pics)

I just remember another thing. I'm allergic to saliva from spiders even if they aren't toxic or it's the bacteria on their pokers (fangs). I forget which one it is but I found out the hard way when I was little so that's another reason I hate them.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I am TERRIFIED of spiders. I've been that way since being bitten 3 times by the brown recluse when I lived in SC. The whelps got so big I couldn't wear anything but the hubby's sweat pants for a couple of months. And whoever said they cause necropsy is absolutely right! When being bitten by them, it causes the flesh to die from the inside out. I still have two scars the size of a dime from two of them, and one the size of a quarter from the other one. At first, they put me on an antibiotic. Then they put me on Prednazone.

I was going to the barn to feed one day last week, and nearly wrecked twice. As I was pulling out of my subdivision, I saw what looked like a huge spider on the headrest of my seat...about 3 inches from my face when I turned to look. It scared me so bad that I actually screamed and nearly ran head on into the traffic coming at me from my right. I knocked it off of the head rest and it landed in the little crevice between the truck door and the window. It looked dead, but I wasn't about to touch the window seal. I quick grabbed a paper towel and an ink pen, and made sure it was dead...which made me nearly run into head on traffic once more. When I finally got to the barn (about a 4 minute trip) it seemed like I had been driving for hours. The guy that owns the barn was laughing his butt off at me. I actually crawled across the truck and got out of the passengers side, and got him to open the drivers door and get rid of the carcas. He's such a practical joker, I'm just waiting for him to put a plastic spider in my horses feed bin. 

If I do get a chance to get the spider spray, I practically use the whole can because I spray and spray until I know they're dead. Then stomp them a few times just to be on the safe side.

All I can say is EWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

